# hydroponic system



## totalnoobie15 (Aug 25, 2006)

i am not quite sure how hydroponic systems work, i know there is like 6 different type but what is the most common. also would someone be willing to explain a standard system and include some pics. i guess i am not sure what the grow medium is for the plant?


----------



## yogi dc (Aug 25, 2006)

well i dont have any pics right now but i will soon. i grow using soil last time. i am doing the dro this time. i have some sweet tooth seed germinating right now it should not be long. well as far as hydro gos i thing that the best system for you would be DWC or the bubbler. do a search on the forum for this type of system there maybe some pics to help you. the med i would use and planning to use is rockwool and expanding clay pellets. i have heard that there the best for nebies to the hydro way to grow. hope this helps but if not nice to meet ya!!!!


----------



## totalnoobie15 (Aug 25, 2006)

are there in any stores that would complete systems, because from what i hear it is hard to DIY. maybe ebay?


----------



## KADE (Aug 25, 2006)

ebay has some... not too elaborate or nething.. there must be a hydroponics place in ur local area...  Hydro is easy.. DWC is the way to go for beginners and pros...
if you go do not want to deal with lots of different materials for ur first time just use 4'' blocks of rockwool for your net pots (feels/looks kinda like spongy styrofoam) and a ph/ppm meter!! VERY IMPORTANT!   Only need to check PH once a day... and every 10-14 days u leech out nutes for one day w/ plain phed water and then put the nutes back in the day after for another 10-14 days.


----------

